
The Synthesizer Generator (1984) [pdf] - luu
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~andre/ics228s2006/repsteitelbaum.pdf
======
b6
I'm sorry to be one of the people risking derailing the actual discussion. But
there is a traditional plague in this world of using nearly meaningless
filenames for academic papers. In this case, the filename is the concatenation
of the authors' last names!

I very often have dozens of pdfs in my download directory whose names provide
very little clue as to what they are. Authors of papers: it is perfectly OK to
use meaningful filenames, I promise!

~~~
abecedarius
Yeah, I make it a regular chore to rename all the recent downloads to their
titles. Anyone have a handy script to help?

~~~
sparkie
I use Calibre to organize papers. About 3/4 the time it can successfully
extract the title and authors - I manually correct the mistakes it makes, fill
in the gaps and tag them. The software then organizes them in directories
based on this information in a user-defined way.

It's not perfect. In particular it's missing tag hierarchies which would make
it more intuitive to navigate to things without giving each paper dozens of
tags and such.

~~~
abecedarius
Thanks. I don't like Calibre, but I'll look for a Python module or something
to extract titles from pdfs.

